# New Today!



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Got this today:




























Blue Marcello C Nettuno 3. Had a black one for a few months, and was really impressed with it but wanted something different. Managed to sell my black model, and so here is the blue replacement! Beautiful blue colour, and the pics really don't do it justice!









Mind you, it does have the wierd effect that I keep looking at my wrist and being surprised by the colour because I'm used to the black one









Great watches these, build quality is superb. My black one was an excellent timekeeper as well, so far the blue isn't looking as good, but I'll give it a few days to settle down before getting worried.


----------



## divebuddy (Nov 12, 2005)

my kinda watch Dave,very nice,whats the specs on those,??are they a mid size or large, 44mm plus etc..


----------



## Franck (Dec 15, 2005)

where did ou get it from and what price please?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Size is 40mm, if you want something larger there is a Tridente which is 43-44mm. WR is 300m, sapphire crystal, great build quality! ETE 2824 inside, fabulous bracelet. You might have noticed that I like it!

Franck, I've PM'd the source to you.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've always liked those, very underrated imo. Still on my to get list at some point. I can't decide between the black or blue though.


----------

